# 2018 Nissan Sentra



## Tom Da Tank VROOM (Dec 7, 2020)

Well hey all! First time ever being on a forum and looking for any tips or advice. I recently purchased a 2018 Sentra SV. I absolutely love it. Amazing gas mileage and it is definitely peppy when I give it some gas. I'm looking to do some upgrades, just to make it a bit more enjoyable for fun driving. I haven't really had any luck finding any carbon fiber pieces (looking to get a carbon fiber hood and spoiler) nor have I had a lot of luck finding the rear drum to disc kit. I'm also planning on getting a turbo set up in it at some point, but not having much luck there either. Does anyone have any suggestion on where to look for these things? Or any good ideas on things to keep an eye on moving forward with upgrades (I have a cat back system and a cold air intake picked out already)?

Any advice would be welcome, as google just keeps sending me to universal eBay pages 😭


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There isn't much available on the aftermarket for this era of the Sentra. There's not a lot of performance potential to work with as it sits, especially with its CVT. You might try Autoplicity or CarID, but I think you'll find what is offered there will be limited. You'll probably have to do a lot fabricating and putting stuff together on your own to get what you are looking for. You might try finding some Sentra-specific forums for upgrade info.


----------



## Tom Da Tank VROOM (Dec 7, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> There isn't much available on the aftermarket for this era of the Sentra. There's not a lot of performance potential to work with as it sits, especially with its CVT. You might try Autoplicity or CarID, but I think you'll find what is offered there will be limited. You'll probably have to do a lot fabricating and putting stuff together on your own to get what you are looking for. You might try finding some Sentra-specific forums for upgrade info.


That is sad to hear, but sound advice. Thank you! My father went a little mad scientist over the idea of us having to build our own turbo system for it, but I am looking forward to fabricating a few bits on my own.


----------



## DylanB (Jan 7, 2022)

Tom Da Tank VROOM said:


> Well hey all! First time ever being on a forum and looking for any tips or advice. I recently purchased a 2018 Sentra SV. I absolutely love it. Amazing gas mileage and it is definitely peppy when I give it some gas. I'm looking to do some upgrades, just to make it a bit more enjoyable for fun driving. I haven't really had any luck finding any carbon fiber pieces (looking to get a carbon fiber hood and spoiler) nor have I had a lot of luck finding the rear drum to disc kit. I'm also planning on getting a turbo set up in it at some point, but not having much luck there either. Does anyone have any suggestion on where to look for these things? Or any good ideas on things to keep an eye on moving forward with upgrades (I have a cat back system and a cold air intake picked out already)?
> 
> Any advice would be welcome, as google just keeps sending me to universal eBay pages 😭


Im in the same boat, always hard to find stuff that im looking for, was also thinking about the turbo kit for my car and couldnt find it anywhere but i stumbled across this 2018 Nissan Sentra Turbocharger. PIPING, KIT, INTERCOOLER - 14411-BV86A - Genuine Nissan Part 
Says itll fit my car but it'll be a bit pricey


----------



## DylanB (Jan 7, 2022)

DylanB said:


> Im in the same boat, always hard to find stuff that im looking for, was also thinking about the turbo kit for my car and couldnt find it anywhere but i stumbled across this 2018 Nissan Sentra Turbocharger. PIPING, KIT, INTERCOOLER - 14411-BV86A - Genuine Nissan Part
> Says itll fit my car but it'll be a bit pricey


Also, for more pep, get a injen cold air intake. They're around $270 but sound and perform awesome!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The '17~'19 B17 Sentras had an SR option for the MR16DDT turbo, same as the Juke. So with an engine swap you can have your turbo, although it won't be as simple as just the engine. Still, it will definitely "fit in the hole".

The biggest favor any of y'all can do for a B17 is add a 4-port beehive and transmission cooler to the CVT.


----------

